# Does anyone have a track that a car can drive over?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I am looking to put a track in my backyard but there is a section where I drive a car over on it's way to storage twice a year as it is a back yard garage. Any ideas on what is the best way to lay track in an area such as this?

Rich


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Split Jaw makes a very nice product to do exactly that kind of thing

http://www.railclamp.com/displayCategory.jsp?categoryId=42&vId=90094 










They come in 12 and 24 inch lengths. I have some on my layout where it crosses a walkway. I can't believe they would not work for a car--they're solid and made out of some kind of dense rubber/plastic material. Only prblem is you need to pay attention to the little stoens and twigs that get caught in the flangeway


----------



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

Since it is only twice a year, why not just cut a slot into a 2x6 and just lay it over the track for temporaries? Or maybe that 1" thick rubber stuff they use for playgrounds?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KVBarkley on 01/21/2009 10:09 AM
Since it is only twice a year, why not just cut a slot into a 2x6 and just lay it over the track for temporaries? Or maybe that 1" thick rubber stuff they use for playgrounds?



That was my thought. Just build a ramp over the track OR build so that you've got some removable sections to drive thru? Jsut a thought? 

Chas


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Duh, sometimes the obvious is sitting right in front of you! Thanks for the ideas for the car area. As far as general areas where there might be high foot traffic how would you protect a large area? 

Rich


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some have used a concrete saw and just cut two grooves in the concrete, the width of the track rails. Flanges stay in it as it runs across.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I roll stone loaded wheel barrows over my Aristo SS track frequently. It holds up fine if on a sturdy base. 

-Brian


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look close, I cut grooves into a piece of Trex and layed the rail in the grooves, I have rolled wheelbarrrows full of rock over it, in the spring I will finish the front part of the path with more stone


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB adverts used to have photos of Merc W114/W115s parked on their track?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Talk to STAN CEDERLEAF. He is a member here. He had tracks in his drivway he drove accross every day. He made them himself.

He is the dedcal guy you see in the upper right corder of you screen once in a while


----------

